# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Подвисание пк из-за DVD-Rom

## PolMuadDib

Здраствуйте, комрады!  у меня такая пробелема: после того, как вставляю диск в DVD-rom компьютер подвисает на несколько секунд, но потом диск раскручивается и все нормально. Тоже самое при записи на диск: когда начинается запись: компьютер зависает секунд на 10 (зависает звук, не движется мышь, происходит отключение от интернета и, если печатал принтер - происходит сбой печати). Такое чувство, что ide канал, на который повешен DVD-rom с чем то конфликтует. Подскажи-те, пожалуйста, как решить эту проблему?

----------


## SMARTER

Тут есть приоритеты мастер-раб(master-slave). И жалательно так - к первичному коннектору мастера а раба ко вторичному. У меня так, и всё лады!

----------

